# Advice on activating someone elses used Tivo



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I want to give one of my DirecTivo's to someone that is going to become a new customer of Directv. She will order a SD DVR and standard box for her two tv's. I will then swap out her standard box with my old Directivo so she may have DVR ability in her bedroom. The reason she doesn't just get two SD DVR's is because they will not give her two for free so this is the way she can get them for nothing. No HD in her house at this time.

My question is this, when she calls them up to activate it will be loaded with my old card, what will Directv do? Will they charge her to send out a new card, will they tell her she can't use it or will they just activate with my old card in it?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

wipeout said:


> I want to give one of my DirecTivo's to someone that is going to become a new customer of Directv. She will order a SD DVR and standard box for her two tv's. I will then swap out her standard box with my old Directivo so she may have DVR ability in her bedroom. The reason she doesn't just get two SD DVR's is because they will not give her two for free so this is the way she can get them for nothing. No HD in her house at this time.
> 
> My question is this, when she calls them up to activate it will be loaded with my old card, what will Directv do? Will they charge her to send out a new card, will they tell her she can't use it or will they just activate with my old card in it?


It depends.... do you own the DVR you are giving her or are you leasing it from Directv? If they send her a new card its $20 I believe.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

My brother gave me his owned R10 in September. I hooked it up and called DirecTV to deactivate my D10 and replace it with the R10. They asked for the receiver ID# and the card# and it was up and running in probably less than 10 minutes. No problems. The card was in the R10 from my brother. There was no need to get a new card.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

jodyguercio said:


> It depends.... do you own the DVR you are giving her or are you leasing it from Directv? If they send her a new card its $20 I believe.


I own it.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Car1181 said:


> My brother gave me his owned R10 in September. I hooked it up and called DirecTV to deactivate my D10 and replace it with the R10. They asked for the receiver ID# and the card# and it was up and running in probably less than 10 minutes. No problems. The card was in the R10 from my brother. There was no need to get a new card.


Great. Thanks.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

It helps if the old owner calls DirecTV first and specifies that the box is being given to the new owner. They can look up the old owner's account and see that it's legit.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

wipeout said:


> I own it.


The you should be able to simply deacticvate it w/ Directv and let them know that you are giving it to someone else who will be activating it on their own account with no problem.


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> The you should be able to simply deacticvate it w/ Directv and let them know that you are giving it to someone else who will be activating it on their own account with no problem.


Exactly, and be sure that you verify that it is not listed as a 'leased' reciever. When I upgraded my 'owned' HR10 to a 'leased' HR21, they listed the HR10 as being leased even though it was deactivated. This was corrected with a call to a CSR.


----------



## Tgrim1 (Aug 18, 2006)

Also know that she will be able to see any PPV that were ordered through the unit in its history.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Tgrim1 said:


> Also know that she will be able to see any PPV that were ordered through the unit in its history.


How does that work? I have nothing on this machine, all past programs get deleted once they are viewed.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

wipeout said:


> How does that work? I have nothing on this machine, all past programs get deleted once they are viewed.


PPV history is actually stored in the Access Card. I think it holds the past 20 purchases. This information does not get reset when you delete or reformat stuff on your Receiver/DVR.


----------

